# Audi S3 to Join Touring Car Series



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This isn't a factory backed effort, but we're enthralled just the same. We've found news over on AudiBlog.nl of a new S3-based touring car team in the BTCS. More after the google-translated jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi S3 to Join Touring Car Series ([email protected])*

This car will be entered by the streetmachine racing team. Also running the ex dubios racing audi a4. Does anyone know if this 'a3' bodied solution f will still be racing as a audi? The a4 showed up at the btcs test, but the a3 didnt. I read somewhere that the belgium audi club was not happy with the a3 idea? Is the project still happening?


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi S3 to Join Touring Car Series (lappies)*









And here is the car. From the first practice session. The 
belgium audi club was unhappy with the car because not one part on the car machanically was Audi. But looks like Street Machine Racing made it anyway. Funny that the car has no Audi branding, not even a Audi badge. And they did actually modify the front end to shape it like a A3, but from the windshield backwards its a standard solution F








A normal Solution F race car Opel-Look, as it normally is. 
Street Machine is also running the ex Dubios A4, in new Coke Zero livery. 








Greet to have Audis back in the BTCS, even if it is One and a half Audi's











_Modified by lappies at 1:56 PM 4/10/2009_


----------

